# Problemi con il masterizzatore

## d3vah

Salve ragazzi,

Ho davvero bisogno di aiuto.

Io ho CD-W540E è un Teac per maggiori info:

Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type : Removable CD-ROM

Version : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities :

Vendor_info : 'TEAC '

Identifikation : 'CD-W540E '

Revision : '1.0H'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Posso masterizzare i cd ma quando lo faccio ho diversi problemi:

1- La memoria buffer oscilla tra il 3% e lo 0% con pikki istantanei qua e la ma per lo + è scarico

2- E' lento a masterizzare nel senso che dovrebbe metterci 3 minuti a cd e ce ne mette 5 (penso perchè sia scarico il buffer e si attivi il burn proof)

3- La masterizzazione suca risorse a palla e il pc diventa inutilizzabile persino xmms smette di decodificare gli mp3 mando musica a intermittenza

Nonostante tutto la masterizzazione va a buon fine ma non credo sia sostenibile la cosa......  :Crying or Very sad: 

P.s. Ho usato il k3b per masterizzare 

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## alakaboo

Mi scusa, non conosco italiano bene. Ho bisogno un dizionario! Hai prova la opzione cdrecord fs=#? Puo' cambiare il buffer "FIFO." Ci sono anche alcune opzioni in '/etc/cdrecord.conf.' Forse puo' provare un'altre "driver" -- no "generic mmc." Buona fortuna.

Mike

English:

I'm sorry, I don't know Italian well. I need a dictionary! Have you tried the cdrecord option fs=#? You can change the FIFO buffer. There are also other options in '/etc/cdrecord.conf.' Perhaps you can try another driver -- not generic mmc. Good luck.

----------

## d3vah

Tnx alakaboo,

but take it easy and write in english  :Smile: 

Listen I've always burned Cds under windows so I've no idea what r u talkin about   :Smile: . Well I got a half idea but I don't know how to use cdrecord on the commandline.... Could u make me a full example? For istance how to copy 2 cds on fly at 24x?

This time I apologize for my english   :Wink: 

Tnx

P.s I've tried other backend but generic mmc and generic mmc raw are the only one that works.... generic mmc raw makes my system even slower than generic mmc

----------

## alakaboo

 *Quote:*   

> Tnx alakaboo,
> 
> but take it easy and write in english 

 

Is my Italian that bad?  :Laughing:  Oh, my professor is not going to be happy...

 *Quote:*   

> Listen I've always burned Cds under windows so I've no idea what r u talkin about  . Well I got a half idea but I don't know how to use cdrecord on the commandline.... Could u make me a full example? For istance how to copy 2 cds on fly at 24x?

 

Well, if you look at the man page for cdrecord there are some examples at the bottom. However, cdrecord should only be used if you already have a full image or some music tracks to write to a CD! If you wanted to duplicate a CD you would have to dump the image to disk using readcd or cdda and then re-write it. 

Fortunately, there is another option. There is a program called cdrdao which will do a disc-to-disc transfer easily. All you have to do is specify a source device and a target device and it will do the rest. It can copy on the fly or using an intermediate image.

Another option is xcdroast, which is a frontend for both of these tools. Also, cdrecord and cdrdao look in /etc/defaults/cdrecord for configuration. You can create this file to look like this:

```
CDR_DEVICE=0,0,0

CDR_SPEED=24

CDR_FIFOSIZE=6m
```

And play around with your FIFOSIZE until your buffer stays full while you are burning. Now you won't have to type these in each time you run the program.

Do you still need me to cook up some examples or is this enough to get you started?

----------

## d3vah

 *alakaboo wrote:*   

> Is my Italian that bad?  Oh, my professor is not going to be happy... 

 

Non ti preoccupare... Ci sono diversi errori grammaticali ma è tutto estremamente comprensibile.... Ti ho detto di parlare inglese solo per renderti la vita più semplice  :Smile: 

Se ti fa piacere ti correggo quello che hai scritto e come vedrai cambia molto poco:

 *Quote:*   

> Mi scusa, non conosco italiano bene. Ho bisogno un dizionario! Hai prova la opzione cdrecord fs=#? Puo' cambiare il buffer "FIFO." Ci sono anche alcune opzioni in '/etc/cdrecord.conf.' Forse puo' provare un'altre "driver" -- no "generic mmc." Buona fortuna. 

 

Scusami, non conosco bene l'italiano. Ho bisogno di un dizionario. Hai provato l'opzione cdrecord fs=#? Serve a cambiare il buffer "FIFO". Ci sono anche alcune opzioni in /etc/cdrecord.conf. Forse puoi provare un altro driver invece del "generic mmc" Buona fortuna.

Come puoi vedere andava più che bene. Complimenti

Ora provo a giocare un po con il cdrdao e ti faccio sapere....

Is it easy for u to understand what I've written or do u want me to speak english?

Greetings   :Laughing: 

----------

## alakaboo

 *Quote:*   

> Is it easy for u to understand what I've written or do u want me to speak english?

 

Non e' semplice, ma ti capisco. Grazie signore, sei molto gentile e simpatico. Ora va' e giochi con il tuo cdrdao...

And please, keep correcting my Italian.   :Very Happy:  I found that very helpful. 

Ciao!

----------

## d3vah

 *alakaboo wrote:*   

> Non e' semplice, ma ti capisco. Grazie signore, sei molto gentile e simpatico. Ora va' e giochi con il tuo cdrdao...

 

Ora va a giocare con il tuo cdrdao... It's very closed to "Now go to play..."

il resto è corretto anche se "signore" it's very very very very very polite!!!!! Noone has never called me like that even becouse I'm just a guy..... U call "signore" someone u actually don't know and is aroud 40/100 years old. We don't say "thank u man!" simply say "Thank u".

Getting back to my cdrdao

I tried to copy cds with these option:

d3vah@hell d3vah $ cat .cdrdao

write_driver: "generic-mmc"

write_device: "0,0,0"

write_speed: 24

write_buffers: 480

read_driver: "generic-mmc"

read_device: "0,1,0"

read_paranoia_mode: 1

but still nothing... I'm stanting thinking that my cd-recorder is not supported at all even becouse I cannot find an exact match for CD-W540E on the compatibility table... Ok I'll keep recording under windows with nero   :Surprised: 

If u wanna lought go to http://www.pilusci.org/~d3vah and see how bad my englis is  :Smile: 

----------

